# Weird formations



## zamistro (Jan 1, 2010)

I was trying to boil down a soulution in an enamel ware pot. It didn't work so well, but it did leave these behind.













Each one is like a tiny, copper foil bowl.


----------



## butcher (Jan 1, 2010)

my guess enamel broke down exposing iron or metal higher than copper in series, this most likely displaced copper, also was this boiled dry? to boil loose enamel or were there chips in coating?
I would not boil acids in metal pots, not even if they are coated.
pyrex coffee pots , lab glass, or there are glass type skillits and pots made for stove tops (I"m just not sure what they call them pyrex,corning,vison,ware?)


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 1, 2010)

The stove top safe items usually say flameware and have 
a little flame emblem. The ones made for the oven are not safe
to use on a flame. And I personally would look for older or vintage stuff, before everything started to be made in China. They seem to be using manufacturing short cuts where they shouldn't. Borosilicate glass is made the way it is for a reason, and they don't seem to care.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 2010)

a solution of what? gold chloride? containing gold and other metals?
I remember reading somewhere that if you boild gold chloride down to far it actually decomposes to gold and chlorine.

Jim


----------



## zamistro (Jan 2, 2010)

I didn't boil it dry, but the acid in the solution sure found any flaw in the coating in a hurry. Oh well, just an experiment. The solution had a lot of copper in it. I put a bar in to force any gold out, forgot about it for a week, and the bar was gone when I came back.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh, just looked to me like the beads were melted.

Jim


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Jan 2, 2010)

Makes me want to cry for you just looking at it... Oh well chalk it up as one of those hard earned lessons. If you lost a gram of gold it would have been enough to by a case of beakers on ebay.


----------

